# i7 7700K + NZXT Kraken X62 CPU Tempeartur zu hoch und AiO kalt.



## al3xboy (6. März 2018)

Also ich hab schon seit ich den PC habe Probleme mit der Kühlung und leider noch keine Lösung gefunden. Ich hatte zuvor einen Dark Rock Pro 3. Mit diesem ist mein i7 7700K auf Standard Takt schon bei 80° gewesen. Mit der NZXT Kraken X62 sieht es nicht wirklich viel besser aus. Damals bleiben die Kühlrippen das Dark Rock Pro 3 auch kalt. Bei der Kraken ist es das gleiche. Meine CPU läuft auf 85°(Stresstest) und die Kraken läuft auf max Drehzahl. Wenn ich die pumpe anfasse merke ich nichts was auch nur warm ist. Die Software zeigt an dass die Flüssigkeitstemperatur bei 31° liegt. Das kann doch irgendwie nicht sein oder? Ich hab nun bei beiden Kühlern insgesamt drei verschiedene Wärmeleipasten drauf gehabt. Trotzdem so 'hohe' Temperaturen. Klar das ist nicht schädlich aber auch einfach nicht toll wenn das so ist. Vor allem wenn Leute max 70° auf 5GHz oder sowas erreichen ohne die CPU zu köpfen. Hat jemand vielleicht eine Idee?


----------



## claster17 (6. März 2018)

Von welchem Stresstest redest du und um welchen Zeitraum geht es?


----------



## al3xboy (6. März 2018)

Prime95 und sofort. Klar boostet der die Temp ziemlich hoch aber in spielen bin ich ohne Übertakten schon bei ganz ganz knapp unter 80°. Das kann einfaach nicht richtig sein und auch das mit der Flüssigkeitstemperatur kommt nicht hin


----------



## cryzen (6. März 2018)

nicht richtig montiert oder zu wenig wlp oder zu viel , denn ist die frage wieviel vcore gönnt sich die cpu etc


----------



## al3xboy (6. März 2018)

1,17V Und wie gesagt das mit der Flüssigkeit kann doch net hinkommen oder?


----------



## claster17 (6. März 2018)

Die Werte in Prime95 sind ganz normal. Da sieht man sehr gut den Einfluss der Zahnpasta. Da entsteht auf einen Schlag viel Abwärme, die einfach nicht aus der CPU rauskommt. Da kann das Wasser noch so kalt sein.
Köpf deine CPU, mach Flüssigmetall rein und du hast Ruhe.


----------

